# Samsung ua32eh5000



## HE-MAN (Mar 6, 2013)

samsung ua32eh5000 has stopped playing files from usb even the movies which use to work perfectly before now just freeze after 1 second.
i have tried number of usb drivers still the same result even tried the firmware update from usb but cannot find the update from the usb. 
plz help with this problem guys


----------



## Minion (Mar 7, 2013)

I am not sure but i think your usb port is malfunctioning contact samsung service center.


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 9, 2013)

Contact the service center, they would help you better in this case.


----------

